# [SOLVED][CPYFREQD] Nie chce dzialac :(

## Belliash

Witam,

Zainstalowalem swiezutki systemik, ale jako iz jest to laptop, wypadalo by jakos zarzadzac pradem i zegarem procesora...

Zatem do wzialem sie do dziela.

Zaczalem od emerge acpid i dodaniem go do runlevela default - uruchamia sie, niby dziala  :Razz: 

Potem emerge kpowersave - uruchamia sie z KDE jest w trayu, dziala - jednak nie wyswietla informacji o stanie baterii  :Neutral: 

Ale zainstalowalem jeszcze cpufreqd i dodalem do runlevela default.

Przy uruchamianiu go dostaje takie cudo:

```
cpufreqd          | * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

cpufreqd          | * Make sure that the appropiate drivers for your CPU are available.

cpufreqd          | * ERROR: cpufreqd failed to start
```

Mysle sobie... spsulem konfig kernela...

Trzeba to sprawdzic:

```
LAPEK linux # cat .config | grep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

Zglupialem zatem...

2 opcje mi sie tu nie podobaja - wylaczyc debuga i dac ondeman na default...

Ale czy to by bylo powodem tego bledu?  :Neutral: 

Jednym zdaniem... cos mi tu smierdzi  :Razz: 

Nie chce przekompilowywac kernela poki sie nie dowiem co jest nie tak...

Nie chce by procesor ciage hasal na max obrotach:

```
LAPEK linux # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1662.498

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3328.05

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1662.498

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3324.85

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

Z gory dzieki za pomoc!

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do baterii, wydaje mi się ze on czyta bat0 a w moim HP dla przykładu bateria jest jako C238 (wyszukałem w proc, i conky pokazuje ładnie baterie.)

Co do skalowania, dam Ci mój konfig z laptopa, troche inne Core2 mam ale to to samo, w sumie.

http://www.wklej.org/id/233b0fe77a

----------

## Belliash

noo ale co w moim jest zlego? przeciez ma wszystko wkompilowane na stale w jajo...  :Neutral: 

edited: zmienilem te 2 opcje... nadal caly czas 1666MHz i cpufrqd nie startuje ;/

----------

## sebas86

Próbowałeś rekompilować cpufreqd po rekompilacji jądra?

----------

## skazi

Mam podobny problem u mnie też cpufreqd nie działa mimo że wszystko mam tak jak było napisane w kilku opisach jakie czytalem, być może nie działa on z najnowszymi jądrami (mam 2.6.24).

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils status

 * status: started

slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % uname -a

Linux jinchuuriki 2.6.24-gentoo #6 SMP Sun Feb 3 23:16:38 CET 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Działa, działa, wszystko działa z 2.6.24.

----------

## Belliash

2.6.23-kamikaze5 i 2.6.24-gentoo => noo nie dziala a w jajku wszystka wlaczone...

jedyni na 2.6.24 poprawnie mi poziom baterii wskazuje a na 2.6.23 wariuje... albo nie widzial wcale baterii albo az 4  :Neutral: 

Wiec co moze byc zle? Skoro w konfigu kernela bledow nie znajduje?

Ew macie caly konfig: http://www.wklej.org/id/fcb3c38e6b   Moze Wy cos tam znajdziecie... Bo na moje oko powinno dzialac  :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Co do baterii, wydaje mi się ze on czyta bat0 a w moim HP dla przykładu bateria jest jako C238 (wyszukałem w proc, i conky pokazuje ładnie baterie.)
> 
> Co do skalowania, dam Ci mój konfig z laptopa, troche inne Core2 mam ale to to samo, w sumie.
> 
> http://www.wklej.org/id/233b0fe77a

 

Konfig mam taki sam jak Ty(nawet procek ten sam), a jednak dalej mi cpufreqd nie dziła.

Jak uruchamiam cpufreqd:

```
skazi init.d # ./cpufreqd start

 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

 * Make sure that the appropiate drivers for your CPU are available.
```

Natomiast cpufrequtils:

```
skazi init.d # ./cpufrequtils start

 * Enabling userspace cpufreq governor on CPU0 ...                               

[ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?

 * Enabling userspace cpufreq governor on CPU1 ...                               

[ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?
```

Nie wiem już co jeszcze mogę zrobić żeby mi skalowanie działało :/

----------

## Belliash

Skalowanie juz dziala...

Ale teraz wykrywa mi 3 baterie, z czego ak podlacze AC i sie laduje to pokazuje 20min do konca mimo ze jes juz naladowana... nie laduje sie dalej rzecz jasna i ciagle 20 minut do konca...

Jak mi na lapku dioda migala, bym AC podlaczyl to software uwazal ze jeszcze 30 minut pochodzi na baterii...  :Neutral: 

Bez sensu...

Aktualny konfig: http://www.wklej.org/id/712100e673

----------

## skazi

Ja też myślałem że skalowanie mi działa, bo cpufeqd się normalnie uruchamia teraz, cpufrequtils i acpid też, wszystko dodane do runlevela a jednak nie widzę żeby częstotliwość mi się zmieniała :/

Cały czas 2,2GHz. Nie wiem już co jeszcze mam nie tak.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
/bin/echo "powersave" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

skaluje Ci procesor?

----------

## skazi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /bin/echo "powersave" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> 
> ...

 

Nie. Niepokoi mnie również to:

```
skazi cpufreq # cpufreqd-get

No cpufreqd socket found

skazi cpufreq # cpufreqd-set dynamic

No cpufreqd socket found

skazi cpufreq # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.20 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.20 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 2.20 GHz and 2.20 GHz.

                  The governor "powersave" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 2.20 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.20 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.20 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 2.20 GHz and 2.20 GHz.

                  The governor "powersave" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 2.20 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

Wiec jak widać dalej coś nie gra.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.20 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.20 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 2.20 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.20 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.20 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 2.20 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

```

U mnie tak.

----------

## Belliash

a u mnie dziala bez acpid i bez cpufreqd...

wystarczy kernel do tego...

i widze ze kpowersave ma jakis problem z bateriami...

W konigu dostepne sa obcje obsolete, new i te takie 'zwykle'

Wszystkie obsolete odznaczylem i teraz mam tylko 1 baterie w systemie, ktora klamie na dodatek.

Widze ze KPowerSave nie radzi sie z API kernelowym...

Pozostaje mi chyba strzelac ktora wersja bedzie dla niego odpowiednia  :Razz: 

----------

## Ajgor

Może spróbuj klaptop u mnie działa poprawnie a kpowersave kiepski był.

----------

## Belliash

 *Ajgor wrote:*   

> Może spróbuj klaptop u mnie działa poprawnie a kpowersave kiepski był.

 

to jest w portage?

----------

## Ajgor

*  kde-base/klaptopdaemon

      Latest version available: 3.5.8

      Latest version installed: 3.5.8

      Size of files: 2,990 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KLaptopdaemon - KDE battery monitoring and management for laptops.

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-power/kpowersave

      Latest version available: 0.6.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,627 kB

      Homepage:      http://powersave.sf.net/

      Description:   KDE front-end to powersave daemon

      License:       GPL-2

Dla mnie lepszy jest klaptopdaemon, działa nawet hibernacja na jądrze vanilla-sources-2.6.21.6

----------

## skazi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % cpufreq-info 
> 
> ...

 

Po długich bojach udało mi się to uruchomić i teraz skalowanie działa  :Smile: 

Wywalilem cpufreqd, zostawilem same cpufrequtils oraz dodałem moduł acpi-cpufreq żeby ładował się przy starcie, bo jakoś udev sam od siebie nie chciał go ładować.

----------

## Belliash

dobra.... niech bedzie ze solved bo i tak nikt nic nie wie...

musze znalezc chwile i poprobowac z roznymi ustawieniami jaja.

----------

